# Fuente de alimentacion de 48V



## s@lautaro (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola colegas del Foro..

aca tengo una consulta acerca de un circuito:

necesito una fuente de 48V y no mas de 500mA para alimentar un mic. de tipo Condenser

pense en el uso de un zener, o en la aplicacion de un regulador


Vean el circuito que adjunte y diganme si me sirve o si me conviene (por presio, calidad o simplicidad)
utilizar algun otro circuito que uds. propongan.

desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola.
Ese circuito está bien es simple, sólo debes tener un transformador de 2 secundarios independientes de igual voltaje.

Te doy otra opción, ésta la encontré en un manual.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## s@lautaro (Oct 29, 2008)

bueno.. gracias por tu consejo.. se ve muy bueno..
voy a averiguar precios asi elijo.. = me gustaria saber si ese zener no me limitaria la
corriente de salida (por ser de 1W)...
asi q tengo q averiguar si no me sale mucho un zener de mas potencia..

gracias "elaficionado"...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola.
Los Zener sólo están para dar los voltajes necesarios, Z1 sirve para dar un voltaje adecuado al regulador, y el Z2 para completar el voltaje que falta para obtener el voltaje de salida requerido. Por ninguno de los Zener para la corriente de carga, esta sólo pasa por el transistor y el regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2008)

Tené cuidados con los reguladores, algunos bien podrían ser usados como generadores de ruido para probar equipos. Si vas a usar uno, intentá que sea el lm317, puesto a la tensión que necesites. El 317 tiene filtros internos que lo hacen mucho más silencioso.
Tené presente que las Fuentes Phantom no necesitan ser de un voltaje muy exacto, de hecho la enorme mayoría de los micrófonos especifican que pueden trabajar con cualquier voltaje entre (más o menos) 30 y 52V.
Lo más importante es que esté muy bien filtrado. Todo ruido en la fuente, aparece en la señal de audio.
Te recomiendo mirar este artículo (que incluye un proyecto de fuente) http://sound.whsites.net/project96.htm
No es mucho más complicado que los ciscuitos que ya viste, pero tiene niveles de ruido mucho más bajos. Si llegás a encontrar un regulador de bajo ruido, dale apra adelante. Si no, o no te conforma algo de la fuente que armes, dale una oportunidad e la de esa página.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2008)

*San Cacho* me saco las letras de las puntas de los dedos, y el esquema del link es ideal.
Yo le agregaría un filtrado "Extra" con una resistencia de unos Ohms y un nuevo par de capacitores sobre la salida de 48V.
Si es para un micrófono a condensador deduzco que es un proyecto "Caro y Delicado" habrá que respetar en forma *extremista* las buenas formas de armado y cableado.


----------



## AMiranda (May 31, 2011)

hola! estoy buscando y no encuentro cómo realizar un step-up para pasar de un voltaje (DC) de 5v o de 12v por ejemplo a 48v para la phantom.

No tiene que ser muy raro porque cualquier interface de sonido USB entrega los 48v en su previo procedentes de los 5v del propio puerto USB.

Yo quiero usar un simple transformador de 12v que entrega una señal DC, filtrarla y regularla.

Supongo que el método será usar un integrado DC-DC converter ¿cuál?, ¿más un lm7848? por ejemplo y condensadores para filtrar...

o quiza dos dc-dc que entreguen 24v cada uno...

Un saludo!


----------

